# UK Insect ID from photo



## YXZF (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

My friend sent me this picture of an insect that kept banging into his window, I assume to get to the light. Can anyone ID this for him?

Thanks


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7174314819/ http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## kymberleyo (Jun 10, 2012)

YXZF said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My friend sent me this picture of an insect that kept banging into his window, I assume to get to the light. Can anyone ID this for him?
> 
> ...



its a Melolontha melolontha =Cockchafers no its not made up its a type of beetle and not harmful to humans.


----------



## YXZF (May 29, 2011)

kymberleyo said:


> its a Melolontha melolontha =Cockchafers no its not made up its a type of beetle and not harmful to humans.


Thank you : victory:


----------



## kymberleyo (Jun 10, 2012)

YXZF said:


> Thank you : victory:


no problem x


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

they are bloomin big those too - we get them here  A couple of the local ladies reckon they get trapped in your hair and you have to cut it to get them out haha


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

kymberleyo said:


> its a Melolontha melolontha =Cockchafers no its not made up its a type of beetle and not harmful to humans.


unless they crash into you while flying- they're rock-hard, & hurt. my dad told me that when he was a kid, a flying cockchafer hit him on the head & knocked him off his bike!:gasp::lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

They have got some beans to them - the noise they make hitting the windows proves that IMO!! Wouldn't like to get hit by one though they give me the vreeps


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> They have got some beans to them - the noise they make hitting the windows proves that IMO!! Wouldn't like to get hit by one though they give me the vreeps


they're nothing to be scared of- they don't bite or anything.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I know hun but they are bugs and me and big bugs don't mix lol I do like to watch them but from this side of the window


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i've never seen one of those, but i have seen Rose Chafers, which are stunning - emerald green and sparkly.

i have hit a stag beetle whilst cycling - going down a hill at 30+mph... it whacked into my oakley shades. that made a hell of a noise... and mess. glad i had the shades on.


----------



## killswitchuk01 (Feb 11, 2012)

Had one of those buggers hit me in the throat whilst on my motorbike at 70mph+

Honestly thought my throat was about to cave in!


----------

